# Accounting Job Market In America



## MichaelG (Apr 16, 2009)

Can anyone give me an idea of how the accounting job market is in America at the moment. I've heard from a couple of people that accounting is one of the few professions still hiring at the moment. Is there any truth to this? Also, I guess I'm particularly interested in New York. Any insights would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One big virtue of the accounting market in the US is that, as a qualified accountant, you are eligible for a wide range of positions - in just about any industry, not just public accounting. Depending on the region, the industry and any specialties you may have (cost accounting, procurement, collections, etc.) there are jobs out there. Now, whether or not there are jobs out there that would lead to a visa is a whole different question. There are enough unemployed accountants running around looking for work that it's a big question whether or not employers are willing to jump through the hoops necessary to sponsor a foreigner for a given job.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## frenchie (Dec 12, 2008)

Do you already have a visa or are looking for sponsorship?
If you are looking for sponsorship, it is going to be tough for you as it is becoming harder to show that no other US citizen can do the same job. 

I see accounting job openings all the times in my field (auditing) but it may varies from one specialty to the other. If your field is similar, try state and federal agencies as they are "enhancing" greatly. I recently saw recently some openings for auditors positions for DOD (Department of Defense). It is a nice job to have if you like traveling.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

frenchie said:


> Do you already have a visa or are looking for sponsorship?
> If you are looking for sponsorship, it is going to be tough for you as it is becoming harder to show that no other US citizen can do the same job.
> 
> I see accounting job openings all the times in my field (auditing) but it may varies from one specialty to the other. If your field is similar, try state and federal agencies as they are "enhancing" greatly. I recently saw recently some openings for auditors positions for DOD (Department of Defense). It is a nice job to have if you like traveling.


If OP is Australian citizen, E3 availability mitigates visa issue somewhat.


----------



## MichaelG (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for your replies! Sorry, should have been clear on visa/or no visa. I would require one, but would be eligible for E3 so I hope that may help my case. 
I was an auditor for two years and now work as a fund accountant. I guess the good thing about accounting as the skills are transferable to any (most) industries.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

MichaelG said:


> Thanks for your replies! Sorry, should have been clear on visa/or no visa. I would require one, but would be eligible for E3 so I hope that may help my case.
> I was an auditor for two years and now work as a fund accountant. I guess the good thing about accounting as the skills are transferable to any (most) industries.


One other big advantage to accounting is that foreign experience of any sort is normallly a big plus - at least for any sort of business entity that has foreign subsidiaries or affiliates. US accountants tend to know only US accounting standards and often don't understand some of the differences in reporting standards or tax concepts. 

I spent a year working in the UK for a European division headquarters and when I got back to the US, I found I had a whole range of jobs suddenly open to me because of my "international exposure."
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## k21815 (Aug 28, 2008)

MichaelG said:


> Can anyone give me an idea of how the accounting job market is in America at the moment. I've heard from a couple of people that accounting is one of the few professions still hiring at the moment. Is there any truth to this? Also, I guess I'm particularly interested in New York. Any insights would be greatly appreciated!



It is quite good but I would not try New York. Try Midwestern states or even California. Best thing to do is to take and pass the CPA exam. Then join a CPA firm for auditing jobs. You will have to travel a bit but you get good experience and in about 5 to 7 years can become a Audit Mgr. Visa sponsership is also not a problem If you need one.


----------



## aamert (Feb 18, 2009)

Ignoring the visa issue, there are plenty of Accounting and accounting related jobs. Incl Fund accounting. 
it would be advantageous though if you have a certification (CIA, CPA, CA etc).

Public accounting isn't doing that great (unless you have expertise in an area for example forensics) but industry is hiring.


----------



## KeyserSoyze (May 17, 2009)

Question: Do you have an accounting degree from a certified school?

If yes, heres a ticket

step 1: choose state (I would exclude New York, Jersey, and major west coast cities, my opinion though)

step 2: Take the Exam in that state ...C.P.A.)

step 3.....well...sometimes the more people you know , the better your odds go up of landing that sweet role in someones firm/business/ Corp.

AND! Just because you have an accounting degree, doesn't mean you have to be an accountant, I have plenty of buddies with a BS in accounting that work everything from supervisors, consultants, to....accountants (tiedous though)

Tallahaasse Fl, Ft Lauderdale and Chattanooga TN, seem to supply jobs for accountants...but that biased.

Hope that helps a little!


----------



## nickmaran (Dec 14, 2010)

i have decided to write the CPA exam. but whats the possibility of getting a visa sponsoring job if i pass the exam.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

nickmaran said:


> i have decided to write the CPA exam. but whats the possibility of getting a visa sponsoring job if i pass the exam.


It depends. In most states, you aren't actually a CPA until you have passed the exam AND completed a couple of years of practice working for a licensed CPA. It also takes most folks a couple of sittings to complete all four parts of the exam.

Sponsoring a foreign candidate for a job in the US takes considerable hassle and expense on the part of the employer. Passing the CPA exam is a plus, but you really need some skill or experience that isn't readily available in the local job market to have a shot at sponsorship. Experience with international accounting or accounting standards is good, especially with one of the big international accounting firms. Languages and other "inter-cultural" experiences can be a plus. Knowledge of overseas regulations (accounting and general business practices) is a selling point.

There are plenty of accountants out of work in the US. You need to have something that makes the extra hassle and expense of sponsoring a visa worthwhile for the employer.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nickmaran (Dec 14, 2010)

thanks for your advice. but can you explain me about what kind of special talent do they expect. if possible give some examples.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

nickmaran said:


> thanks for your advice. but can you explain me about what kind of special talent do they expect. if possible give some examples.


Google for accounting specific job boards. Go through the job descriptions. Yes they are out there! Taxation and legal background was in demand. Big Four experience is a must. Compensation has gone down across the board in accounting. Too many 1-5 year accountants are diluting the market.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

MichaelG said:


> Can anyone give me an idea of how the accounting job market is in America at the moment. I've heard from a couple of people that accounting is one of the few professions still hiring at the moment. Is there any truth to this? Also, I guess I'm particularly interested in New York. Any insights would be greatly appreciated!


The accounting field is great here in NY. (It is part of my job responsibilities and what I do  ) I would say go for it. As far as sponsoring, I can't give you any advice there, but there's a woman here who got sponsored by my company from Oz - but she's not an accountant, but a resident working on a Ph.D. (Not sure in what - but she told me yesterday that she has loves Oz, but has no intention of returning). Maybe you can look into something like that - teaching while continuing or finishing up your studies?

By the way, how is the accounting market in Australia? I'm interested - lets trade Visas! lol .... If only it were that easy :tongue1:

Seriously, I hope it works out for you. Try applying to Robert Half, or any of the Big 4. They have world wide offices.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

nickmaran said:


> thanks for your advice. but can you explain me about what kind of special talent do they expect. if possible give some examples.


Chances are you can't get sponsored on the basis of having passed the CPA exam. If you have significant accounting experience in your home country and can find a potential employer who has need of someone with accounting experience in your country (taxation, legal, general business practices) you may be able to find a job with a sponsor.

But passing the exam just puts you in competition with all the other US citizens and/or green card holders who have passed the exam, but have no US accounting experience. 

You might do better to look for accounting work where you are with a large international accountancy firm - Big 4 or the next tier - and after a few years' experience, it might be possible to transfer to their US offices. 

At that point, you can start worrying about passing the CPA exam, because like many other things in the US, CPA certification and licensure is done at the state level - so you have to be resident in a state to qualify to sit the exam there. The requirements for sitting the exam also vary by state (educational level, number of times you can sit for a part you don't pass, etc.). Also, most accountancy firms will subsidize your exam and preparation fees while you're employed by them.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

You need to be a CA to get an E3


----------



## nickmaran (Dec 14, 2010)

thanks for your suggestion


----------



## nickmaran (Dec 14, 2010)

thank you.
i have 3 months of experience in an auditing and consulting firm, which is no.1 in the local( there is none of the big 4 in my city). is it good or i should go to other city to find a job in big 4.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

nickmaran said:


> thank you.
> i have 3 months of experience in an auditing and consulting firm, which is no.1 in the local( there is none of the big 4 in my city). is it good or i should go to other city to find a job in big 4.


Unless you have some "international" experience - i.e. clients with branches in other countries - it's unlikely you will be a candidate for an accounting job in the US, whether you work for a Big 4 company or not.

Oh and just for the record, if you have your CA (Chartered Accountant) credential, that will allow you to sit the CPA in the US, even if you don't meet the state's educational requirements (usually a bachelor's degree with a certain minimum number of credit hours in accounting and other business subjects).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

nickmaran said:


> thank you.
> i have 3 months of experience in an auditing and consulting firm, which is no.1 in the local( there is none of the big 4 in my city). is it good or i should go to other city to find a job in big 4.


You may have been in the top tier at school and college but three months with a local accounting firm somewhere is not considered experience. Particullarly for US visa sponsorship. Have you bothered to read through the requirements for various employer sponsored US visas on uscis.gov?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

nickmaran said:


> thank you.
> i have 3 months of experience in an auditing and consulting firm, which is no.1 in the local( there is none of the big 4 in my city). is it good or i should go to other city to find a job in big 4.


You may want to take a look at this page from the AICPA website: State Boards of Accountancy Links

It lists the websites for all the various state boards of accountancy, where you can find the educational and experience requirements for becoming a CPA in each of the various states. I see they will start offering the CPA exam outside the US in 2011, but as they caution, you will still need to meet the requirements (education and experience) of one of the individual states in order to become a CPA.

They have recently raised the education requirement to 150 hours (from 120) and most states require specific business courses be completed - usually before you are allowed to sit the exam. Under the US university system, 150 hours means that you will need to have at least a university degree plus some graduate level university courses. Each state seems to have its own system for reviewing a foreign candidate's university record to determine whether all the specific requirements are met. When I checked one state, the experience requirement now asks for at least 1000 hours of supervised audit experience plus other specific accounting and business experience, which must be certified by a licensed CPA.

It's not a particularly easy qualification to get - and having the qualification doesn't guarantee that you'll be able to find a job.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

